# Warner Robins, GA



## Cugel (Oct 8, 2004)

Hello, all. I've recently moved to Warner Robins and I'm looking for game stores and gaming groups. Anyone got any info?


----------



## Khairn (Oct 20, 2004)

We game regularly in Columbus, but that might be a bit of a drive for you.  Let me know if you are in the area.  Usually play Saturday during the day ( 10 - 6 )

Taurren@ctvea.net


----------



## Cugel (Oct 21, 2004)

Ironically enough, Columbus is where I moved from


----------

